# Siphon tube for CO2 tank?



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

What's a siphon tube for a CO2 tank? I got a tank from eBay and they want to know if I want a siphon tube for an extra $7.00?!


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Here's an answer to a similar question:

"All CO2 tanks contain liquified CO2 but some tanks have a siphon tube to draw the liquid from the bottom. These are used cooling equipment or refilling smaller tanks. You just want the gas off the top so ask for a "dry" tank."

It's discussed in this thread:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...anks-dry-or-liquid.html?highlight=Siphon+tube


----------

